# Fabric to make patches using dyesub



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey good peops of T-SF,

Anyone have a source of poly yard goods that would make good patch/emblem material?

I would like to give a shot at make some dyesub patches -- as opposed to the embroidered variety. 

Just looking for a source of a medium to heavy weight rolled poly that I can print and then possibly run a merrow stitch around. Or maybe leave it borderless if the material won't fray at all.

TIA, for any hints or pointers in the correct direction.
d


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

I have seen patch websites that sell blank polyester patches. Just google it and you should find some. Also 'Conde sells several types of polyester fabric.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

here ya go: StadriEmblems.com | Highest Quality, Guaranteed Lowest Prices, Unsurpassed Customer Service, Free Graphic Design


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have two poly materials, in rolls. Sublicloth, and Subliflock, that do exactly what you are asking. You sublimate it, cut it out, heat seal it to fabric, and you can also stick around it.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

binki said:


> here ya go: StadriEmblems.com ....


I don't see where they carry any rolled yardage. Maybe Im missing it on their site?



sublimeimprints said:


> I have seen patch websites that sell blank polyester patches. Just google it and you should find some. Also 'Conde sells several types of polyester fabric.


Tanks. Just ordered some of their samples to see if they'll work.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

jpkevin said:


> We have two poly materials, in rolls. Sublicloth, and Subliflock, that do exactly what you are asking. You sublimate it, cut it out, heat seal it to fabric, and you can also stick around it.


Ahhh. sounds like the stuff Im after. Is it thick enough to sew a merrow (border) stitch around it after sublimating the patch?

Quick Question: If I sublimate the patch colors into them, how do I then heat set that to the garment w/o reactivating the dyes and making a mess (ghosting) of it?

thanks much-o for the heads up, kevin.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

The Sublicloth is a regular poly fabric thickness. Kinda like poly poplin. The Subliflock is fuzzy kinda like felt. Either can be stitched around the edge. You sublimate it first, and then heat seal it at a lower temp and not for a very long time, so it won't get blurry. I would be happy to send you a sample to make sure it is exactly what you are looking for and that it will work for you.


----------



## daveM (Mar 29, 2008)

jpkevin said:


> The Sublicloth is a regular poly fabric thickness. Kinda like poly poplin. The Subliflock is fuzzy kinda like felt. Either can be stitched around the edge. You sublimate it first, and then heat seal it at a lower temp and not for a very long time, so it won't get blurry. I would be happy to send you a sample to make sure it is exactly what you are looking for and that it will work for you.


tnx, kevin. I'll give you a call w/in the next couple of days.


----------



## Olvert Ortega (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been sewing patches for school uniforms (sweaters and shirts )for some time, but it is not the way i wish to continue working. Do someone know about blank polyester patches that can be sublimed once set. I been thinking that the quality of the result could be much better ( I mean because of the details of the images ) and could be more faster.
Any recommendations?? Thanks! this place is super cool!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

know this is old but the dye sub patches from stadri emblems have to be sewn on. I'd rather press on. Is there a material that can be put on the back of them then press it on to attach to the shirt ? Heat seal or something. Not sure of the terminology.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> know this is old but the dye sub patches from stadri emblems have to be sewn on. I'd rather press on. Is there a material that can be put on the back of them then press it on to attach to the shirt ? Heat seal or something. Not sure of the terminology.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


You can put laminate on the patches and seal them to the shirts with a heat press. For the best seal you would generally want patches with industrial strength heat seal laminate that need to be sealed with a press and not an iron. 

I do have to say I'm not sure how well that would work once the patch is already merrowed. We put the laminate on ours before they are finished.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> know this is old but the dye sub patches from stadri emblems have to be sewn on. I'd rather press on. Is there a material that can be put on the back of them then press it on to attach to the shirt ? Heat seal or something. Not sure of the terminology.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


We purchased patches from them and they were applied by heat press - no sewing required.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

are they cuttable with a machine that only has 250 or 300g of cutting force? and do they have a backing that you leave on for sublimaton then remove heatsealing?



binki said:


> here ya go: StadriEmblems.com | Highest Quality, Guaranteed Lowest Prices, Unsurpassed Customer Service, Free Graphic Design


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to do this years ago with adhesive backed poly twill from either stahls or dalco. It was on a heavy kraft paper and I cut the shapes out on my Roland pnc-1200. Mom surged the edges and they were good to go. Sometimes I'd run them as appliqué right on the embroidery machine.


----------



## loristm (Apr 18, 2011)

I think there are lots of patches on the net that you can order and deliver to you, try to check some of them.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

love my subliflock, the material will last longer then the shirt it is on.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Can subliflock or sublicloth be cut with a laser without discoloration?

If you cut them on a plotter will the edges fray / unravel if they are not sewed down?

-James


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

flock shouldnt fray at all. dont know about cloth



jemmyell said:


> Can subliflock or sublicloth be cut with a laser without discoloration?
> 
> If you cut them on a plotter will the edges fray / unravel if they are not sewed down?
> 
> -James


----------



## cobaltfinger (Aug 3, 2010)

Does the subliflock or sublicloth require a special blade on our Roland?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

most likely a 60 degree blade



cobaltfinger said:


> Does the subliflock or sublicloth require a special blade on our Roland?


----------



## stadriemblems (Nov 21, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> know this is old but the dye sub patches from stadri emblems have to be sewn on. I'd rather press on. Is there a material that can be put on the back of them then press it on to attach to the shirt ? Heat seal or something. Not sure of the terminology.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


For future reference, you can also order them with heatseal backing as well.


----------



## Mazenaghani (Nov 1, 2012)

Why not cut the outline first, heat seal the flock on the garment and then align the sublimation print on the patch and heat press?


----------

